# Black and Red Shield Bug



## PixelRabbit (Mar 12, 2012)

New Shield bugs keep on showing up around here! It was a rainy day so I poked around and found this guy on one of my rocks in the greenhouse.

I found the black a challenge and hard to expose for.  
These are the two best shots.

Settings:
F5.6
1/250
ISO320

C&C always welcome!
Thanks for taking a look 




Shield Bug Face by Judi Smelko, on Flickr




Shield Bug Back by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------

